
Online usability testing platform-UXtweak. Feedback wanted - TadeUX
https://www.uxtweak.com/
======
TadeUX
Start-up. Online unmoderated task-oriented UX studies, user recordings with
advanced filters in search, tree testing, card sorting, prototype
testing(BETA). It also has solutions for recruiting real users on your website
and reward feature to motivate them.

Please, check it out. Any feedback and tips for our platform and how to get it
out to the world will be very appreciated.

